# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 75



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm new here and thought I would post a picture of my first planted tank. Comments please.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm new here and thought I would post a picture of my first planted tank. Comments please.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I like the green, algae-covered(?) stones on the right; very authentic looking









Plants look pretty healthy, and I think that speaks a lot about your plant-keeping skills









Would be great if you could post its specs:light, substrate, plants, and any relevant informations.

Paul


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It is algae on flat/round granite rocks that form caves. The algae is pretty much gone now as the algae eaters have gotten to it. 

I have a 75 gal. Oceanic Systems tank, with a 2028 Ehiem canister filter, an 8 watt Aqua UV sterilizer, Lighting is currently a 40w GroLux and a 40w GroLux WS and a 40W Philips Ultra-daylight 6500K. The Philips comes on at 10:30am and off at 9:00pm and the GroLuxs come on at 11:30am to 8:00pm. The bulbs are changed out every six months. The substrate is 100% Flourite. DIY CO2 system using a 5lb bottle and a reaction chamber from a Jungle CO2 Fizz Factory. Tap water is ~7ppm GH and 1dKH. I add ElectroRight solution and ROVital to bring the GH up to 4dGH and the KH to 2dKH. pH kept to ~6.6; NO3 ~5ppm when using nitrazorb and PO4 is less than 0.1ppm (using phosguard). Fertlizer is Flourish and Flourish Potassium and occassionally Leaf Zone. I change 10 gallons weekly via gravel vacuuming.

I just ordered a couple of 65watt 6500K PC bulbs from AquaBotanic to use in place of my 9325K AllGlass bulbs.


----------

